# Getting the BBC - help



## edge (Oct 13, 2008)

I love the BBC and want to be able to get it on a handheld radio, somnethng I can take out into the garden. I know that there are satatlite radios out there and they are capable of picking up international stations but I don't know what they are called or what I should ask for. 

I know I can get the stations of the computer and laptop and doo but as said I want something I can carry with me. I also know tha tone can get one for the car and when I put in web searches come up with car dependant systems.

Does anyone know what these, the handheld international/saterlite radios are called in the States ? I have seen some that xsay that they pick up saterlite but they do ot say whether ot not they pick up international services. I could buy but do not want to buy the wrong thing.

All advice gratefully accepted.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can get a small shortwave radio that will pick up the BBC World Service in the US. Shortwave is really fun because you can also get lots of foreign language radio, as well as weird stuff like the English language services for China and Cuba. (OK, Chinese radio was much more fun when you could get all the propaganda about "running Capitalist dogs" - but it's still kind of interesting.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## edge (Oct 13, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> You can get a small shortwave radio that will pick up the BBC World Service in the US. Shortwave is really fun because you can also get lots of foreign language radio, as well as weird stuff like the English language services for China and Cuba. (OK, Chinese radio was much more fun when you could get all the propaganda about "running Capitalist dogs" - but it's still kind of interesting.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you. I remember Radio Albania and the 'Inperial Western Powers' line !

I am actaully trying to get Radio 2,3, and 4, but mostly Radio 4. I like the World Service ( 'London Calling ... though I don't think they've said that for 40 years or so ) but I prefer to dip into it and to do so from the others. 

Naturally, I find listening to other services good - I rather wounder if Mugarbe has one, North Korea and Iran may also hav something of the flavour of the old Eastern Block. How one misses the Cold War !


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Not sure about Radio 4 and the world service but try SIRIUS Satellite Radio - The Best Radio On Radio

I'm planning on getting it for Radio 1.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I assume you know they can be received by Internet streaming, though that may not be practical in your garden, unless you have wireless laptop you can drag along. 

They are somewhat more interesting than the kiddie music channels so common in the US.


----------



## LVSaint (Jan 4, 2009)

If you can pick up wifi in the garden, you may want an 'internet radio'. Cheaper and simpler than a laptop, they will pick up thousands of internet streaming radio feeds including BBC radio stations that can be accessed easily (preset buttons and easy search functions.) I may get one myself.

On a side note, I wish SiriusXM would add Radio 4 to their lineup. (Email them to add it!) There's only so much Radio 1 I can take whilst driving!


----------

